
Facebook adds all of twitter's functionality overnight. - slabuda
http://mashable.com/2007/04/22/facebook-twitter/
======
paul
Having the functionality is no guarantee that anyone will use it. It's also
necessary to set the norms so that people will feel the same way about
updating their status on facebook as they do on twitter. This isn't to say
that facebook won't do it, just that it's not as simple as adding a little
code.

------
mynameishere
Umm. What functionality?

~~~
omouse
It'd be interesting to see just how much code is behind Twitter.

------
madanella
This issue is fundamental to the current web 2.0 startup approach of fast and
cheap feature development. It becomes more and more about marketing, branding
and user experience and less and less about engineering.

